# Best place to buy Dollers?



## daveg (23 Mar 2004)

Can anyone tell me the best place to buy US dollers/Traveller cheques?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Soprano (23 Mar 2004)

*Best place to buy?*

Traveller cheques - I have always found my bank have done a good deal for me. BOI.
Cannot help you with the dollers as I don't know what they are?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (23 Mar 2004)

*Re: Best place to buy?*



> Cannot help you with the dollers as I don't know what they are?



Tut, tut. There's a time and a place for pedantry. And it's known as "my posts".


----------



## daveg (23 Mar 2004)

*woops*

Woops. I meant dollars (of course).


----------



## Tony Soprano (23 Mar 2004)

*Dollars*

Same place BOI. tbh travel to the US about twice a year and unless you are buying in the 1000's there is really not much of a difference from bank to bank building society to building society etc...


----------



## dubya (24 Mar 2004)

*Ulster Bank Dollar Rate*

Give Ulster Bank a ring as they seem to have the best rate in  my experience. But remember the final rate you pay for the Dollar will be the rate on the day you go in and pay for them rather than the day you order them.


----------



## Joe Nonety (24 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ulster Bank Dollar Rate*

Chris Doran is having to bring a huge bundle of cash with him to Turkey as they don't allow traveller's cheques.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (24 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ulster Bank Dollar Rate*

GBP£ traveller's cheques worked fine for me when I visited Turkey a few years back. I guess the same would go for US$ or € equivalents. The exchange rate of something like 1.6 million Turkish Lira to the € is a bit scary though! :eek


----------



## Elcato (24 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ulster Bank Dollar Rate*



> The exchange rate of something like 1.6 million Turkish Lira to the € is a bit scary though!


Slightly off topic, I was there in 1990 and it was 4,000 lira to the punt which is about €3,200 to the €. I'm glad I didn't keep any liras under me matress for the next time I'd be going.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (24 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ulster Bank Dollar Rate*

Can't remember when I was there but I do remember that the exchange rate was 15,000 TL to the IR£. I must do something about these beancounting tendancies....


----------

